# Treat recipe



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I just thought I would share a recipe for yummy dog treats. My husband's bloodhound has food allergies and the company that make the treats he buys for her have had some recalls...not on treats but we don't want to take any chances, so I decided to try an make some myself. This basic recipe was in our newspaper several weeks ago and I tried it for her...who knew that everyone would love it!! Talk about the "no maul" rule...it does not apply when these cookies are in mom's hands!!

Simple Simon's Birthday Bones

2 cups whole-wheat flour ( I use organic)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 cup natural peanut butter
1 cup skim milk

(hint: I add about 1/2 cup (more or less) of oatmeal and a little molasses)

Preheat oven to 375 degrees
In a bowl, combine the flour and baking powder. In another bowl mix the peanut butter and milk.
Add wet mixture to the dry, mix well.
Turn out the dough on a lightly floured surface and knead. Roll out 1/4 inch thick, and cut out shapes.
Place on a greased baking sheet and bake for 20 minutes, or until lightly browned. Cool on a rack, then store in an airtight container.

I have a bone cookie cutter for the big dogs but I use the top off of a soft drink bottle to cut "tiny" cookies for my girls. 

Enjoy,
Linda


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh-that looks good enough for me to eat, hee! I am so going to make some for Kosmo tonight. It'll be his treat for him (I know he will) be so good at the groomer today! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I think I might try these this weekend, thanks for sharing


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks. I've printed the recipe and I'll try it soon.



Joy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

now, to acquaint my momster with that place some call "the kitchen"....


love'n'noselicks,
the (peanut)buttercup


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe! I am so bummed though! I just got back from the grocery store and I got the WRONG flour!!







Now I must wait until tomorrow to go get the right stuff!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I made these treats for Josie a while back and she loved them!!! 

I used a pizza cutter to cut the whole sheet into little squares when I got tired of using a cookie cutter. It worked great!

Josie says: Ummmm....I don't see any peanut butter treats around here anywhere mom, get on it!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

This recipe sounds great! Thanks for sharing it!

Do you think I could use all oatmeal instead of the flour? Wilson seems to have a wheat allergy...


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Linda, thank you so much for the treat recipe.







I am really looking forward to trying it. I ordered some mini cookie cutters from Good Dog Express to keep the humans around here from eating them.











Thanks again,

Julia and Bijou


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

That looks like a nice simple recipe!
I think it's one I can try.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YUMMY - well I like peanut butter , and the dogs seem to like everything that goes into MY mouth . I think i'll use my dog shaped cutter though . GOOD RECIPE . Sarah


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

This may be the perfect recipe to try with my itty bitty heart cookie cutter I bought ages ago just for Bella, yay!!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

These were a huge hit with Nick. I took some with me to my parent's house when Nick and I went up yesterday, and my parent's JRT Terry stole it from him almost as soon as I gave it to him. Terry then, the ungrateful little bugger, bit me on the hip trying to get at the other one he smelled in my pocket.

I've never seen Nick growl and mean it at anything other than a plushie before. I think Terry was surprised too. Biting Nick's mommy is OFF LIMITS! I wouldn't treat with these around other dogs, they are apparently far too delicious.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm going to try this. thanks







I hope I don't blow up my kitchen


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll have to make these sometime for SaraBella and Poptart.
































> I'm going to try this. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

